# Tuckermans Ravine Memorial Day Weekend



## andyzee (May 18, 2007)

Anyone interested, I'm considering one last hurrah.

Oops... mispelled once again


----------



## roark (May 18, 2007)

Just use Tux. It's a lot shorter and the marketing folks like it.


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2007)

roark said:


> Just use Tux. It's a lot shorter and the marketing folks like it.


 
You in?


----------



## roark (May 18, 2007)

Nope. Got to finally deal with the neglected things around the house...


----------



## riverc0il (May 19, 2007)

*sigh* Wisdom teeth are being extracted next week. Looks like I get zero days in May, ouch! Still plenty of weekends in June but the round trip hike just keeps getting longer and longer with less snow to ski.


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> *sigh* Wisdom teeth are being extracted next week. Looks like I get zero days in May, ouch! Still plenty of weekends in June but the round trip hike just keeps getting longer and longer with less snow to ski.


 
June will be a big temptation for me this year, never did it. Where do you normally go, Tux?


----------



## awf170 (May 19, 2007)

I could do Monday... anyone going to be there on monday?  I really don't like Tucks but by next weekend it will probably be the only option.


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2007)

I have to be on my way home by Monday. Sunday and possibly Saturday are the only days for me


----------



## riverc0il (May 19, 2007)

andyzee said:


> June will be a big temptation for me this year, never did it. Where do you normally go, Tux?


By June, the only normal options are generally the East Snowfields or Tuckerman Ravine. Though reports this year indicate East Snowfield season is either going to be really short or non-existent. Some more adventurous and hardly souls have been known to tramp across the Northern Presis for small patches of snow :lol: but I am not even that adventurous


----------



## snoseek (May 19, 2007)

If i go, it will be monday (less people)


----------



## salida (May 19, 2007)

Andy, Gpetrics and I will probably be there.  I might be skiing right footed for a while though... after that crash a last weekend.

porter


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2007)

salida said:


> Andy, Gpetrics and I will probably be there. I might be skiing right footed for a while though... after that crash a last weekend.
> 
> porter


 
:lol: Yeah, I know gpetrics mentioned that he should be there one day. I really want to go, just need to convince the wife. Well, I've got all week


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2007)

Yeah I'm in for Monday to ski with Austin and possibly Sunday.  Can anyone give me the low down and contact info for that Hiker's Paradise place in Gorham?


----------



## riverc0il (May 20, 2007)

c'mon mark, google is your friend 
http://www.hikersparadise.com/hikersparadise.htm

last time i was there, rates were still less than $20 a bunk but that was a few years ago.


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> c'mon mark, google is your friend
> http://www.hikersparadise.com/hikersparadise.htm
> 
> last time i was there, rates were still less than $20 a bunk but that was a few years ago.



You underestimate the extent of my apathy.  I'm so lazy, I actually did not want to move my mouse 1000 pixels up and to the right and click in the Google tool bar to investigate.  Amazing isn't it?  I should do shows or something.


----------



## bigbog (May 21, 2007)

*.......*



riverc0il said:


> *sigh* Wisdom teeth are being extracted next week. Looks like I get zero days in May, ouch! Still plenty of weekends in June but the round trip hike just keeps getting longer and longer with less snow to ski.


With proper precaution of scanning the trail, and with ample supply of meds, it _could be_ the most enjoyable hike up you've ever done Steve!  Something to get the endorphins going is the best way to relieve the minor aching during recovery....  I had all four out at once, a great Doc...only minor aches...had a pt parking-guard job at the time...a _lot_ of walking did the trick _Bigtime_!
just a thought....:-D,

Hey...I hope someone's been getting some sun for more than an hour at a time around the NE!...

...otha'  Steve (in Maine)


----------



## YardSaleDad (May 21, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Anyone interested



I am thinking of heading up for at least one day.  Probably Sunday.


----------



## andyzee (May 21, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> I am thinking of heading up for at least one day. Probably Sunday.


 

Still working on my wife, but I hope to be up Sunday and maybe Saturday.


----------



## Marc (May 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Still working on my wife, but I hope to be up Sunday and maybe Saturday.



Holy hell, todays only Tuesday.  You think it's going to take that long?  What are you, taking Cialis?  They call it 'the weekender' you know...


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2007)

Marc said:


> Holy hell, todays only Tuesday.  You think it's going to take that long?  What are you, taking Cialis?  They call it 'the weekender' you know...



:lol:


----------



## andyzee (May 22, 2007)

Marc said:


> Holy hell, todays only Tuesday. You think it's going to take that long? What are you, taking Cialis? They call it 'the weekender' you know...


 
Worked, if weather is agreeable, plan on driving up Autoroad on Saturday and doing some hiking around the summit and then hiking up to Tucks on Sunday and getting some last turns in!


----------



## awf170 (May 23, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Worked, if weather is agreeable, plan on driving up Autoroad on Saturday and doing some hiking around the summit



The snowfields up there are basically cooked.  Nothing really worth it.


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2007)

awf170 said:


> The snowfields up there are basically cooked. Nothing really worth it.


 
Not doing it for skiing, just wanted to get some hiking in and discover the mountain.


----------



## awf170 (May 23, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Not doing it for skiing, just wanted to get some hiking in and discover the mountain.



Don't do it.  Go for a hike someone else in the Whites or something.  Just do something easy that has good views.  The views from some of the lower peaks around there have way better views than Mt. Washington.  Plus summiting with the auto road is lame.


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Don't do it. Go for a hike someone else in the Whites or something. Just do something easy that has good views. The views from some of the lower peaks around there have way better views than Mt. Washington. Plus summiting with the auto road is lame.


 

Any suggestions? Keep in mind, the one reason I picked the autoroad is to make it easy on my wife. I figured we could hike down to the top of Tuckeman, take some pics and hike back up to the summit. Figure this way, we could get to know the mountain a bit better, see some nice views and I wouldn't wear her out and scare her off from future trips. Also keep in mind that the following day we will be hiking up to Tuckerman so need to save some energy, be like that with old folks


----------



## JimG. (May 23, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Any suggestions?



Andy, you've got to lose the "s" from Tuckerman Ravine.

Every time I look at this thread I go nuts seeing that "s" in "Tuckermans" (Bleeech); it's "Tuckerman"


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Andy, you've got to lose the "s" from Tuckerman Ravine.
> 
> Every time I look at this thread I go nuts seeing that "s" in "Tuckermans" (Bleeech); it's "Tuckerman"


 

OK then, it's working  Look at the first post.


----------



## riverc0il (May 23, 2007)

Go for the Auto Road, dude. You can always park at the Alpine Garden cut off area and hike the plateau around the summit cone. The summit of Mount Washington is rather uninteresting but the shelf surrounding the eastern and southern sides of the summit cone are sweet. Hike over to Boot Spur and back via Alpine Garden. Jefferson, Adams, and Madison look pretty sweet coming up the Auto Road. I would only use it for skiing the Snowfields, but nothing wrong with heading out for an easy hike with the lady without the 2-3 hour slog up from Pinkham if it earns you a day in the Ravine on Monday!!


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Steve, appears that you understand the ladies


----------



## riverc0il (May 23, 2007)

I understand doing what ever it takes to get in as much quality skiing as possible  I guess I have done okay in the ladies department. I dragged the significant other up to Tuckerman one time to watch me ski (she doesn't ski and wanted to go hiking) and it was a great trip. That was the day a car sized boulder detached from the Chute area while I was skiing Left Gully and almost decapitated a skier. She still lets me go skiing on Mount Washington after seeing that, so I must be doing something right!


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> I understand doing what ever it takes to get in as much quality skiing as possible  I guess I have done okay in the ladies department. I dragged the significant other up to Tuckerman one time to watch me ski (she doesn't ski and wanted to go hiking) and it was a great trip. That was the day a car sized boulder detached from the Chute area while I was skiing Left Gully and almost decapitated a skier. She still lets me go skiing on Mount Washington after seeing that, so I must be doing something right!


 
Damn, you ain't chittin! After seeing something like that, I don't know if I'd want to go again.


----------



## salida (May 23, 2007)

Andy--  If you hike down to the X marked in red on this attachment to the top of the great gulf, its a really nice viewpoint.  Having worked at the observatory for a summer, this is one of my favorite places on the summit cone.  Also going down the tux trail to the top of the ravine (somewhere over by lions head preferably) is very nice.

-porter


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2007)

salida said:


> Andy-- If you hike down to the X marked in red on this attachment to the top of the great gulf, its a really nice viewpoint. Having worked at the observatory for a summer, this is one of my favorite places on the summit cone. Also going down the tux trail to the top of the ravine (somewhere over by lions head preferably) is very nice.
> 
> -porter


 
Hey thanks, I'll be sure to print that out and take it with me. If conditions are good, we plan on hiking to tucks Sunday, you and G going to be there? If so, I'll be sure to have my camcorder ready


----------



## salida (May 23, 2007)

HA.  I have no idea yet.  We are camping up in Northern NH and haven't set the itinerary yet.  Items on the list are Grafton Notch (which is only a few miles away), Sugarloaf (which still has a lot of snow), and Tuckerman.  Depending on the weather Sunday we might be there.  I'm out for anymore falls or rock drops though (the knee has some cartilage in sore need of repair).

So the short answer is maybe.  Hope you have some fun up there.  The look-out over the great gulf is one of my favorite places.  If you descend a little bit into the gulf you can escape all views of anything man-made, which is a really cool feeling.

porter


----------



## awf170 (May 24, 2007)

salida said:


> HA.  I have no idea yet.  We are camping up in Northern NH and haven't set the itinerary yet.  Items on the list are Grafton Notch (which is only a few miles away), Sugarloaf (which still has a lot of snow), and Tuckerman.



Looking for snow in Grafton?  



Also Andy:  If you take the auto road route take a hike over to clay.  It is like a mile or so and has awesome views.  Plus you will be able to look down into all the awesome skiing options in the Great Gulf.


----------



## JimG. (May 24, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> That was the day a car sized boulder detached from the Chute area while I was skiing Left Gully and almost decapitated a skier. She still lets me go skiing on Mount Washington after seeing that, so I must be doing something right!



Still "lets" you go, huh?

Do you have a big life insurance policy Steve?

Just kidding.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Andy, you've got to lose the "s" from Tuckerman Ravine.
> 
> Every time I look at this thread I go nuts seeing that "s" in "Tuckermans" (Bleeech); it's "Tuckerman"



While Tuckerman Ravine seems to be correct plenty of references call it both Tuckermans or Tuckerman's


----------



## JimG. (May 24, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Every reference I have says Tuckerman's Ravine




Aaarrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Don't you start too.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Aaarrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Don't you start too.



:lol:  sorry Jim, don't mean to drive you crazy. Here is one that uses Andy's reference
http://tvl1.geo.uc.edu/ice/Image/eroland/198-6.html

I wonder if it's a similar thing to Jackson Hole. JH was named for trapper Davey Jackson and for many years it was called Jackson's Hole, changed somewhere along the line to Jackson Hole.

From now on I promise I will always refer to it as Tuckerman Ravine.


----------



## JimG. (May 24, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> :lol:  sorry Jim, don't mean to drive you crazy. Here is one that uses Andy's reference
> http://tvl1.geo.uc.edu/ice/Image/eroland/198-6.html
> 
> I wonder if it's a similar thing to Jackson Hole. JH was named for trapper Davey Jackson and for many years it was called Jackson's Hole, changed somewhere along the line to Jackson Hole.
> ...



Probably an apt comparison...I'm referring to the common usage of the term I've known since my days at Dartmouth in the late 70's. It's always been Tuckerman Ravine to me.

Folks who used "Tuckerman's" were considered newbies who didin't know any better and they were often corrected on the spot.

In fact, I believe Dave Metsky asked the mods to correct another of Andy's threads for this reason.


----------



## andyzee (May 24, 2007)

Once again mission completed 


I be the newbie and you be the olebie,
And I’ll be in Tuckermans afore ye.
But me and my true love will never meet again,
On the bonnie, bonnie banks o’ Tuckerman. :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (May 24, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> :lol:  sorry Jim, don't mean to drive you crazy. Here is one that uses Andy's reference
> http://tvl1.geo.uc.edu/ice/Image/eroland/198-6.html
> 
> I wonder if it's a similar thing to Jackson Hole. JH was named for trapper Davey Jackson and for many years it was called Jackson's Hole, changed somewhere along the line to Jackson Hole.
> ...


Hmm... I could see why they would probably want to stop calling it Jackson's Hole 

Now, if it was Tuckerwoman's Ravine... it'd be a lot more enticing


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Once again mission completed
> 
> 
> I be the newbie and you be the olebie,
> ...



LMAO....I can't get the moniker "the Salty Dog Poet" out of my mind.


----------



## salida (May 24, 2007)

Andy... looks like, after much debate, we are headed to saddleback on saturday, and we'll leave sunday open depending on the weather...

Item of note, was up the Carters on Monday, and the ridge lines have anywhere from 3-10 ft of packed in snow, was up the Lafayette ridge this morning and there is only about 20% of the snow there as was over in the Carters...

porter


----------



## andyzee (May 24, 2007)

salida said:


> Item of note, was up the Carters on Monday, and the ridge lines have anywhere from 3-10 ft of packed in snow, was up the Lafayette ridge this morning and there is only about 20% of the snow there as was over in the Carters...
> 
> porter


 
OK, keep in mind BC/NH newbie here. What are you saying


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2007)

i was at tucks today. snow is going fast, but still skiable. some of the choke points are getting pretty narrow, pretty much down to left gulley and sluice. lot's of ice coming down. have fun cause this is damn near the end.


----------



## andyzee (May 24, 2007)

snoseek said:


> i was at tucks today. snow is going fast, but still skiable. some of the choke points are getting pretty narrow, pretty much down to left gulley and sluice. lot's of ice coming down. have fun cause this is damn near the end.


 
So, you're saying that June is out of the question? :-D


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> So, you're saying that June is out of the question? :-D



depends on how much you like hiking.


----------



## andyzee (May 24, 2007)

snoseek said:


> depends on how much you like hiking.


 


How's Hillmans?


----------



## riverc0il (May 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> How's Hillmans?


I haven't seen any first hand reports recently but this late in the game it is generally not worth it compared to the Ravine.


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2007)

hillman's bit the dust. you could maybe patch together a few turns there but that would be a waste of energy. like i said, snow is going real fast.


----------



## andyzee (May 24, 2007)

Damn, looked so good just 2 weeks agao?


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2007)

90 degrees in glen @ 4 pm!


----------



## andyzee (May 24, 2007)

snoseek said:


> 90 degrees in glen @ 4 pm!


 
Dude, you're bring me down


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Dude, you're bring me down



still snow up there. go skiing!


----------



## andyzee (May 24, 2007)

snoseek said:


> still snow up there. go skiing!


 
Now you're talking!


----------



## andyzee (May 25, 2007)

Going once, going twice, we're out of here! Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## andyzee (May 29, 2007)

*Going Fast*

Going fast. Tucks on 05/27/2007:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Going fast. Tucks on 05/27/2007:



Cool, did you get any turns in? Or just hiking around? :-D


----------



## andyzee (May 29, 2007)

Got a couple of runs in and then it started raining, so we split. Got tons of pic from both Tucks and Mt. Washington Summit, I'll post them when I get a chance to upload. There was some nice,although limited, skiing on Mt. Washington in the Great Gulf area.


----------

